# the benefit of the doubt



## elroy

Context:

Someone asks a question, and I suspect they're being passive-aggressive and trying to indirectly deliver a veiled criticism disguised as a question.  But the question is formulated innocently and most people wouldn't think it was problematic in any way.  But because I know this person I suspect that the question isn't as innocent as it sounds.  However, I decide to give them _the benefit of the doubt_ and answer the question at face value.

How could this be expressed in German?

The only thing I've thought of so far is "*Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen* (und habe die Frage einfach gradlinig beantwortet)".

Thoughts?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> The only thing I've thought of so far is "*Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen* (und habe die Frage einfach gradlinig beantwortet)".
> 
> Thoughts?


 Das hört sich in deinem Kontext sehr gut an und bringt die gleiche Idee rüber wie der deutsche Satz.

In anderen Kontexten könnte man auch den Begriff "Vertrauensvorschuss" für 'benefit of the doubt' verwenden.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> "*Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen*



Höflicher fände ich: 

Ich wollte *ihm* (erst mal) nichts unterstellen.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> _Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen_


Vielleicht auch:
  Ich wollte erst mal seinen guten Glauben nicht bezweifeln/infrage stellen.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Vielleicht auch:
> Ich wollte erst mal seinen guten Glauben nicht bezweifeln/infrage stellen.


Nich schlecht.  Ich würde aber "seine guten Absichten" bevorzugen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> Ich wollte *ihm* (erst mal) nichts unterstellen.


Oder "Ich wollte ihm keine böse Absicht / Hintergedanken unterstellen."


----------



## berndf

Beide Ausdrücke, _benefit of the doubt _und _at face value_ passen in der Situation perfekt und es gibt leider keine so gut passenden Entsprechungen im Deutschen. Ich finde deine Lösung sehr gut, nur denke ich wie @Alemanita, dass _dem _durch _ihm_ ersetzt werden sollte, es sei denn der abfällige Unterton, den _dem_ rein bringt, war gewollt. Den Versuch,_ at face value_ durch _gradlinig _zu übersetzen würde ich lassen. Du könntest an der Stelle aber _einfach_ (im Sinne von _just/simply_ wie in _I didn't hesitate but just/simply did it_, nicht im wörtlichen Sinne von _eine einfache Antwort geben_) einfügen. Gesprochen müsstest Du dabei _einfach _unbetont und _beantwortet_ betont aussprechen, um die beiden Bedeutungen, die _einfach_ hier haben kann, zu disambiguieren.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I decide to give them _the benefit of the doubt_ and answer the question at face value.


Wie Berndf schon sagte, die englischen Wendungen passen perfekt und es gibt keine wirklich gute deutsche Entsprechung. Ich kenne aber genau die Situation und ich hätte einfach geschrieben:

_Ich antworte trotzdem einfach direkt auf die Frage.
Ich hatte mich entschieden, trotzdem einfach direkt auf die Frage zu antworten._

Das würde man schon in genau dem Sinne verstehen, auch wenn es stark verkürzt ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> es sei denn der abfällige Unterton, den _dem_ rein bringt, war gewollt


 I think that might work to sort of convey my mixed feelings about the situation.


berndf said:


> Du könntest an der Stelle aber _einfach_ (im Sinne von _just/simply_ wie in _I didn't hesitate but just/simply did it_, nicht im wörtlichen Sinne von _eine einfache Antwort geben_) einfügen.


 I did use "einfach"; did you perhaps miss it?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I did use "einfach"; did you perhaps miss it?


Ah, yes. I did. Then simply omit _geradlinig_. It doesn't really fit. @Kajjo's suggestion _einfach direkt _would also work.


elroy said:


> I think that might work to sort of convey my mixed feelings about the situation.


Hmmm. It doesn't really convey "mixed" feelings but quite unambiguous ones.


----------



## elroy

Oh, I thought you were saying "gradlinig" was okay but that you would add "einfach."  I guess one of us misunderstood something.

Why doesn't "gradlinig" fit? 


berndf said:


> It doesn't really convey "mixed" feelings but quite unambiguous ones.


 I meant the sentence as a whole, i.e. "dem" (because I suspect his intentions weren't innocent) + "nichts unterstellen" (my conscious decision to give him the benefit of the doubt despite my misgivings).

I guess I was wondering if my formulation would fall somewhere in between

"Ich wollte ihm nichts unterstellen." > totally positive 
"Ich wollte dem gar keine Chance geben." > totally negative 

In English, I can see myself saying "But I decided to give the jerk the benefit of the doubt," which straddles that line between totally positive ("I decided to give him the benefit of that doubt") and totally negative ("I decided not to give the jerk any chances").


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Oh, I thought you were saying "gradlinig" was okay but that you would add "einfach." I guess one of us misunderstood something.
> 
> Why doesn't "gradlinig" fit?


_Gradlinig _would mean _without any convolutions, complications or distractions_.


elroy said:


> "But I decided to give the jerk the benefit of the doubt,"


If that's what you wanted to say, fine.


----------



## elroy

Would you say "dem" is as strong as "the jerk" in this context?


----------



## berndf

Almost. If there were a semantic reason to use a demonstrative rather than a personal pronoun (this particular person rather than someone else) then it would be different but as no such reason is in sight, the derogatory connotation is the only one left and, hence, amplified.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> "Ich wollte dem gar keine Chance geben." > totally negative


Here "dem" depends on context.
It may be a person but usually it is not. Without context I would not even think that it refers to a person.

Example:

_Ich hätte das anders machen können. Ich wollte dem gar keine Chance geben. Stattdessen blieb ich beim alten Verfahren._
In Context of #1: Ich wollte dem, was er sagte, gar keine Chance geben.

Totally negative and clearly to a person is:_ Ich wollte dem Knallkopf gar keine Chance geben._

But it depends on context if you can use this.

And consider:

"Dem wollte ich gar keine Chance geben."
In case of a person it is more pejorative compared to the SPO word order.

Edit:

PS  "Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen" - in context of #1 I would understand:_ Ich wollte dem, was er sagte, erst mal nichts unterstellen._
This way it is the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Ich wollte dem, was er sagte, erst mal nichts unterstellen.



Ich kenne nur "einem Menschen, einer Person etwas unterstellen" aber nicht "einer Aussage etwas unterstellen". Daher habe ich so irritiert auf das "dem" reagiert, da ich es nur auf eine Person beziehen konnte und kann und nicht auf einen Sachverhalt.

Etwas anderes ist "dem kann ich nichts abgewinnen"; hier bezieht sich das "dem" eindeutig einem Sachverhalt, einem Ding, einer Situation, etc.


----------



## Hutschi

unterstellen
Bedeutung 2a:



> annehmen
> Herkunft
> nach französisch supposer
> BEISPIEL
> 
> ich unterstelle [einmal], dass er die Wahrheit gesagt hat



Ich nehme einmal an, dass die Aussage stimmt.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich beuge mich dem Duden und unterstelle mich ihm.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> unterstellen
> Bedeutung 2a:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich nehme einmal an, dass die Aussage stimmt.


Stimmt schon, ist hier aber irrelevant, da _dem _Dativ und nicht Akkusativ ist. Die Objekte des Verbs _unterstellen _sind ein Akkusativ der Sache und ein Dativ der Person.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd, das verstehe ich inhaltlich nicht.
Der Akkussativ beschreibt doch das Ziel, also die Sache, die erreicht wird, nicht die Sache, der etwas unterstellt wird.

Ich wollte
dem,  (Dativ)
was er sagte,
gar keine Chance (Akkusativ)
geben.

but


Ich wollte
den,  (Akkusativ) 
was er sagte,
gar keine Chance (Akkusativ)
geben.

Kannst Du bitte erläutern, wie Du es meinst?


----------



## berndf

Es geht hier aber um das Verb _unterstellen_ und nicht um das Verb _geben_. Und _unterstellen _hat nun mal einen Akkusativ der Sachen und einen Dativ der Person. Das kann man auch semantisch begründen (die Sache ist der Gegenstand der Aktion und die Person die Betroffene) aber das spielt keine Rolle. Die Bedeutungen der Objekte eines Verbs ist eine lexikalische Eigenschaft und kann nicht abstrakt erschlossen werden. Diese Ziel vs. Ort Regel gilt für Wechselpräpositionen und nicht für Objekte. Da beschreibt der Akkusativ den Gegenstand der Handlung und der Dativ den von der Handlung betroffenen. Und was der Gegenstand und was der Betroffene ist, ist nicht immer abstrakt erklärbar sondern ist immer Eigenschaft des konkreten Verbs.

Etymologisch und semantisch sind der Dativ des Objekts und der Dativ bei Wechselpräpositionen übrigens unterschiedliche Kasus. Im Germanischen sind Lokativ, Ablativ und Dativ formal verschmolzen. Eine "echter" Dativ ist nur der des indirekten Objekts. Der Dativ bei Wechselpräpositionen ist eigentlich ein Lokativ. Im Lateinischen sieht man den Unterschied: Da ist der Lokativ nur mit dem Ablativ verschmolzen aber nicht mit dem Dativ und Wechelpräpositionen haben dort Akkusativ oder Ablativ.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel, das es deutlicher zeigt:
Possessiver Dativ: Der Dativ ist dem Sprecher eine Hilfe


> Umgekehrt kann man dem Genitiv in vielen Fällen durchaus eine gewisse Hochnäsigkeit unterstellen, während der possessive Dativ vielleicht als natürlicher und damit als „wärmer“ empfunden werden kann.



Umgekehrt kann
man - Subjekt
dem Genitiv - Dativ der Person (der Genitiv wird figurativ personifiziert)
in vielen Fällen durchaus
eine gewisse Hochnäsigkeit - Akkusativ der Sachen
unterstellen, 

--
Ist das so korrekt?

---

Dann wäre:

Ich wollte
dem, was er sagte,  -- Dativ der Person, ebenfalls figurativ

erst mal nichts unterstellen.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Es geht hier aber um das Verb _unterstellen_ und nicht um das Verb _geben_. Und _unterstellen _hat nun mal einen Akkusativ der Sachen und einen Dativ der Person.


 Stimmt schon, aber das gilt nur bei _unterstellen _mit der Bedeutung von '_jemandem (einer echten oder figurativen Person) eine Absicht unterstellen_'.
Bei _unterstellen _mit der Bedeutung _unterordnen _sieht es wieder anders aus, z.B als Innenminister könnte ich sagen:
Ich unterstelle jetzt das Corona-Krisenmanagement-Team direkt dem Innenministerium (da das mit dem Gesundheitsministerium ja gar nicht klappt).

Somit ist Hutschis Einwurf in Bezug auf Kontext nicht wirklich falsch, wenn auch in diesem Fall etwas weit hergeholt.



Alemanita said:


> Ich beuge mich dem Duden und unterstelle mich ihm.


Schön! Endlich wieder mal ein neuer Dudensklave. 
"Unterwerfen" wäre semantisch hier wohl richtiger als "unterstellen" -- aber als Sklavenneuling sei dir ein einmaliger Fehltritt gegönnt. 

_[x-posted with Hutschi]_


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Dann wäre:
> 
> Ich wollte
> dem, was er sagte,  -- Dativ der Person, ebenfalls figurativ
> 
> erst mal nichts unterstellen.


In die Richtung hab ich auch mal kurz überlegt, habe es aber wieder fallen lassen. Kann man _einer Sache_ wirklich etwas unterstellen?? Nicht wirklich! Es funktioniert vielleicht mit Umwegen bei einer Sache, die eine Idee oder Konzept ausdrückt, das von einer Person oder Gruppe kommt. Aber auch das geht in einen Graubereich der Semantik ...


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Bei _unterstellen _mit der Bedeutung _unterordnen _sieht es wieder anders aus, z.B als Innenminister könnte ich sagen:
> Ich unterstelle jetzt das Corona-Krisenmanagement-Team direkt dem Innenministerium (da das mit dem Gesundheitsministerium ja gar nicht klappt).


Es geht doch hier um die beiden Bedeutungen des Verbes _unterstellen_ _2_ im Duden (Bedeutungen 2a oder 2b) und nicht um das Verb _unterstellen 1_.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dann wäre:
> 
> Ich wollte
> dem, was er sagte, -- Dativ der Person, ebenfalls figurativ
> 
> erst mal nichts unterstellen.


Formal vielleicht schon. Praktisch wäre das aber dann doch wohl recht sinnfrei. Einer Aussage kann man keine versteckten Absichten unterstellen, nur dem Sprecher, der sie tätigt. In Bezug auf eine Aussage kann man höchstens Fragen, ob sie eine unausgesprochene Message transportiert oder nicht. Darum geht es hier aber nicht. Es geht darum, dass @elroy vermutet, dass hinter der Frage Absichten stecken, die der Frage selbst nicht zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Es geht doch hier um die beiden Bedeutungen des Verbes _unterstellen_ _2_ im Duden (Bedeutungen 2a oder 2b) und nicht um das Verb _unterstellen 1_.


Ja, das war klar. Aber auch Bedeutung 1 a/b/c von _unterstellen 2_ verhält sich anders als 2a, welches sich auch leicht anders verhält als 2b.

Ich geb dir natürlich recht, dass 2b die primäre und offensichtliche Bedeutung in elroys Satz war, sehe aber auch, dass in anderen Sätzen diese Bedeutungszuordnung nicht immer eindeutig sein muss. Es liegt dann am Leser oder Zuhörer, die beabsichtigte Bedeutung von _unterstellen _zu interpretieren.


----------



## Alemanita

berndf said:


> Einer Aussage kann man keine versteckten Absichten unterstellen, nur dem Sprecher, der sie tätigt.


Sag ich doch!


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> . In Bezug auf eine Aussage kann man höchstens Fragen, ob sie eine unausgesprochene Message transportiert oder nicht.



Genau das ist dann ja (in meiner Interpretation) gemeint und so hatte ich es ohne Kontext verstanden. Deshalb war ich erstaunt, dass "dem" direkt auf die Person zeigt und nicht indirekt über die Aussage.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Genau das ist dann ja (in meiner Interpretation) gemeint und so hatte ich es ohne Kontext verstanden. Deshalb war ich erstaunt, dass "dem" direkt auf die Person zeigt und nicht indirekt über die Aussage.


Wie gesagt:


berndf said:


> Darum geht es hier aber nicht. Es geht darum, dass @elroy vermutet, dass hinter der Frage Absichten stecken, die der Frage selbst nicht zu entnehmen sind.


Abgesehen davon halte ich die Frage,


berndf said:


> ob sie eine unausgesprochene Message transportiert oder nicht


nicht für eine sinnvolle Interpretation von


elroy said:


> _Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen_


Bei _Unterstellungen_ geht es um Absichten oder Handlungen. Und Aussagen haben keine Absichten und begehen keine Handlungen. Sie haben nur Inhalte und die können explizit oder implizit sein. Das Verb _unterstellen _passt aber hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> How could this be expressed in German?
> 
> The only thing I've thought of so far is "*Ich wollte dem erst mal nichts unterstellen* (und habe die Frage einfach gradlinig beantwortet)".



Das war die Frage, um die es ging. Der Kontext in #1 sagt nichts darüber, ob die Person direkt oder über den Text gemeint ist.

_Ich wollte dem (= der Person) erst mal nichts unterstellen --- hier ist "dem" pejorativ, passt also nicht zu "ich wollte nichts unterstellen"_
Es wäre ein Euphemismus und bedeutet: Ich wollte (mir und/oder anderen) vortäuschen dass ich nichts unterstellen wollte, traue aber der Person nicht.


_Ich wollte dem Text, den die Person gesendet hat, erst mal nichts unterstellen_ - das vermeidet dem pejorativen Charakter, außer dass in "Ich wollte nicht unterstellen" ein wenig "ich unterstelle" vorhanden ist.

 Pragmatisch - wenn ich wirklich nichts unterstellen will - ist die erste Version ungeeignet.
Die zweite Interpretation scheint (nach den gegebenen Erläuterungen) zwar verwendet zu werden (ich habe eine Quelle angegeben), aber nicht standarddeutsch zu sein.

---
Insgesamt bedeutet es, dass der Satz nicht für den Zweck geeignet ist.


--- Wenn ich es ernst meine, würde ich auf negative Wörter verzichten.

drei Stufen: 
1. "dem" durch "ihm" ersetzen (Bernd,#7)
2.  "unterstellen" vermeiden (Das vermeidet zugleich grammatische Probleme)
3. Verwenden "freundlicher" Wörter. (Die können, weil sie hier unnötigerweise explizit ausgesprochen werden, auch einen leicht negativen Charakter haben, denn sie bedeuten, dass ich es nicht sofort as freundlich sah.)

_Ich wollte seine guten Absichten nicht bezweifeln_ (#5, Bearded und Demiurg) 

---
Ich wollte es mal von der anderen Seite sehen/betrachten und gute Absichten annehmen.

---

Übrigens ist das manchmal sinnvoll.
Meine frühere Chefin interpretierte eine E-Mail negativ. Ich konnte es mir nicht vorstellen, denn sie kam von einer freundlichen Kollegin. Eine leicht andere Betonung zeigte, dass es tatsächlich eine freundliche Mail war. Es fehlte nur in dem Moment Kontext.#

---

Warum sollte er schlechte Absichten haben? Nehmen wir an, es war freundlich gemeint.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Warum sollte er schlechte Absichten haben?


Der Grund dafür ist Teil des in der Frage angegebenen Kontexts:


elroy said:


> Someone asks a question, and I suspect they're being passive-aggressive and trying to indirectly deliver a veiled criticism disguised as a question. But the question is formulated innocently and most people wouldn't think it was problematic in any way. But *because* *I know this person I suspect that the question isn't as innocent as it sounds*.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Der Grund dafür ist Teil des in der Frage angegebenen Kontexts:   ... But *because* *I know this person I suspect that the question isn't as innocent as it sounds*.


Das ist typisch für ein "Vorurteil".

Könnten wir also sagen:

_Ich wollte es mal vorurteilsfrei betrachten ...

?_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das ist typisch für ein "Vorurteil".


Das ist ein Beispiel für _Hintergrundwissen_. Unsere Aufgabe hier ist es zunächst einmal den Kontext bei der sprachlichen Beurteilung des des Satzes zu berücksichtigen, nicht ihn in Frage zu stellen. *Was *er ausdrücken *will*, muss er selbst wissen. Er hat uns gefragt, *wie *er es am besten ausdrücken kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nicht versucht, den Satz in Frage zu stellen. 
Ich denke, dass man es so am besten ausdrücken kann. Da ich aber nicht sicher war, habe ich es als Frage gestellt.

Wahrscheinlich ist aber "Vorurteil" zu beladen.

Ich wollte mal die Erfahrungen beiseite lassen und annehmen, es sei positiv. ...


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich wollte mal die Erfahrungen beiseite lassen und annehmen, es sei positiv. ...


Aber ja doch. Das sagt der (englische) Ausgangssatz ja gerade aus. Er sagt ja gerade aus, dass er "die Erfahrungen beiseite lassen" will. Aber dafür muss er doch zuerst einmal ausdrücken, dass es überhaupt Erfahrungen gibt, die es beiseite zu lassen gibt, und dass diese negativ waren.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist doch in _ mal die Erfahrungen beiseite lassen_ enthalten.
Klarer wäre es in:
Ich wollte mal meine schlechten Erfahrungen beiseite lassen und annehmen, die Fragen seien positiv, wenn ich sie beantworte, obwohl sie nicht so unschuldig klingen.


> mit dieser Person
> But because I know this person I suspect that the question isn't as innocent as it sounds. However, I decide to give them _the benefit of the doubt_ and answer the question at face value.



PS: Das ist gar nicht so theoretisch. Ich erfahre das als Forenredakteur in einem Literaturforum oft.
Tatsächlich hilft das.


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube, wir können diese Diskussion, die etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist abkürzen: Das _dem _statt _ihm _bringt eine zusätzliche Abfälligkeit in den Satz, der im Original nicht vorkommt. Statt _dem _lieber _ihm _zu sagen, kommt dem Ursprungssatz auf jeden Fall näher.


----------



## anahiseri

Auf dem Umweg über das Spanische habe ich dies gefunden:
Ich gebe dir / du verdienst . . .usw.  *einen Vertrauensbonus*


----------



## berndf

_Verdienen _passt vielleicht nicht so gut aber _geben _passt. In #2 hat @manfy bereits _Vertauensvorschuss _vorgeschlagen. _Vertauensbonus_ wird praktisch gleich verwendet.


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> einen Vertrauensbonus


Das passt hier aber nicht, weil es in Wirklichkeit ja gerade nicht um Vertrauen, sondern um Zweifel geht.

Vertrauensvorschuss für "benefit of doubt" kann man in anderen Fällen durchaus verwenden, aber hier trifft es den Kern nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Alemanita

berndf said:


> Statt _dem _lieber _ihm _zu sagen, kommt dem Ursprungssatz auf jeden Fall näher.


Womit wir wieder bei #3 angekommen wären.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Bei _Unterstellungen_ geht es um Absichten oder Handlungen. Und Aussagen haben keine Absichten und begehen keine Handlungen. Sie haben nur Inhalte und die können explizit oder implizit sein. Das Verb _unterstellen _passt aber hinten und vorne nicht.


Volle Zustimmung.


Hutschi said:


> Die zweite Interpretation scheint (nach den gegebenen Erläuterungen) zwar verwendet zu werden (ich habe eine Quelle angegeben)


Dein Beleg ist untauglich, denn im Ausgangssatz liegt keine Personifikation vor.



berndf said:


> _Gradlinig _would mean _without any convolutions, complications or distractions_.


Ich würde da eher ›geradeheraus‹ sagen … aber wahrscheinlich ist das ebenfalls keine besonders gut geeignete Übersetzung von "at face value". Hm, was könnte man stattdessen sagen?


elroy said:


> (und habe die Frage einfach gradlinig beantwortet)".


Vielleicht:
und habe die Frage einfach neutral beantwortet.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde da eher ›geradeheraus‹ sagen


Das passt auf jeden Fall besser als _geradlinig_.


Schlabberlatz said:


> aber wahrscheinlich ist das ebenfalls keine besonders gut geeignete Übersetzung von "at face value". Hm, was könnte man stattdessen sagen?


Das davorstehende _einfach_ reicht meiner Meinung nach.


----------

